# Sub inside the cab



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried to put a sub on the inside of there GTO. I don't really want to put one in the trunk since the gas tank would sort of deadn the sound. I was thinking of a small box mounted between the back seats. I don't know if it would work and not look dumb. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Put a sub in the trunk, and remove the stock subs.


----------

